# Dodo Juice Supernatural v2 vs Supernatural Hybrid



## Fiesta-125 (Mar 18, 2012)

What's the difference between these two? Apart from the price. £65 vs £25. Hybrid is a Sealant, wax combo. Supernatural v2 is just a hard wax assume? 

I'm currently using AG HD wax to great effect on a black car however looking for some different lsp for a new, blue car currently protected with supaguard is this okay just to apply over the top? 

Many thanks :thumbup:

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

I've used V1 of supernatural and SNH, my choice without a second thought would be SNH. It's almost too easy to use and lasts ages.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

I own both DJ Supernatural V2 and DJ Supernatural Hybrid.

Again like bigmc, I would choose SN hybrid of the two, it just looks great on my metallic black pearlescent paint, it lasts longer than SNV2 and is the cleaner looking LSP after a few months on my car.

DJ SNV2 is easy to use, a softer product by comparison, but I've been caught out by it gassing during the buffing off stage.

Hope that helps.


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

Used/owned both SNH and SN V2.

SN is a pure wax free from crap and on well prepped paint is very good.The reason for the well prepped paint comment is because it offers nothing to the finish other than protection in its purest form.
SNH whilst durable and offering a decent finish and also the ability to minutely mask tiny defects.. stinks of petroleum based something ,good product though.

Two coats of either will last through winter, anyone saying otherwise has either
a) not used both over a period of time or are...
b)offering the usual forum based sheep like opinion without fact.

Boils down to what your looking for really.


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2012)

Fiesta-125 said:


> What's the difference between these two? Apart from the price. £65 vs £25. Hybrid is a Sealant, wax combo. Supernatural v2 is just a hard wax assume?
> 
> I'm currently using AG HD wax to great effect on a black car however looking for some different lsp for a new, blue car currently protected with supaguard is this okay just to apply over the top?
> 
> ...


You are right about the differences and I too would go for the hybrid every time. I could not get on with Supernatural at all, but the Hybrid is superp

Supaguard isn't very highly rated in general and I'd be tempted to get rid of it using Tardis or some similar high strength cleaner.

Apply a glaze afterwards then your product of choice afterwards.

Be careful with Tardis - it is STRONG!


----------



## Fiesta-125 (Mar 18, 2012)

Seems like SNH is the one for me then. Yes I want to get rid of supaguard but was thinking of doing this after, followed by a full correction, would this be the best choice. I was just going to put a couple of Layers of good lsp, like SNH over the top to keep it nicely protected over winter. Would this be a good plan of action? I've ordered some OC speed seal, however would I need glaze too, which glaze? 

I'd use this by polish, seal and wax correct? Can I seal on top of a couple day old wax then rewax or is this not recommended. 

Many thanks 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

I have SNH and love it


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

I use black fire gloss enhancing polish normally but this winter I've got SNH over blackhole as I thought I'd give bh another try.


----------



## Fiesta-125 (Mar 18, 2012)

bigmc said:


> I use black fire gloss enhancing polish normally but this winter I've got SNH over blackhole as I thought I'd give bh another try.


PB Black Hole I assume. How to you find it? Do you find it adds depth and gloss? How would this effect a blue car? 
. Thanks

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

I'm mildly impressed with it, it's not a patch on blackfire though. I'm using it on silver at the minute so it's glossy rather than deep.


----------



## Fiesta-125 (Mar 18, 2012)

bigmc said:


> I'm mildly impressed with it, it's not a patch on blackfire though. I'm using it on silver at the minute so it's glossy rather than deep.


Okay thanks. So you'd reccommdned blackfire over blackhole? I was under the impression black hole was just for blacks. I was wrong. Can it be used on blue then or is there another glaze someone would reccoemdn?

Thanks 
Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Use it on any colour.


----------



## Fiesta-125 (Mar 18, 2012)

Either? So blackfire rather than blackhole? 
Thanks 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Yes use either on any colour and definitely blackfire.


----------



## NorthantsPete (May 18, 2016)

be nice to see how they compare against blue velvet pro, or other pro versions

For winter i may get one of those as looks are less needed when your cars covered in salt and its raining all the time.

winter ill use the red mist after a wash anway to keep things topped


----------



## galamaa (Aug 3, 2014)

Just buy carlack 68 twins complete-longlife. Crazy shine, durable and you car paint is poping like hell. Or if you want warmer, then complete carnauba solution and their new carnauba wax.


----------



## NorthantsPete (May 18, 2016)

galamaa said:


> Just buy carlack 68 twins complete-longlife. Crazy shine, durable and you car paint is poping like hell. Or if you want warmer, then complete carnauba solution and their new carnauba wax.


Wasnt impressed with carlack, i use it ont he missus car becuase.... well.. its so sub par and she doesnt notice!


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

Well, ^^^^^ I'm going to grass you up if I see her.:buffer:


----------



## NorthantsPete (May 18, 2016)

Itstony said:


> Well, ^^^^^ I'm going to grass you up if I see her.:buffer:


IF i look busy, shes happy 

she does get p*ssed off if i leave white residue from wax and polish in the door jams and panel gaps tough... but like i say, she isnt too fussed!

usually ive just finished the massive volvo, im spent.. she goes "oh, you gonna do mine now?"

Out come the spray waxes and stuff i wanna use up hahaa


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

I have some in the fridge....even some 
I love DW Wax...lol

John Tht.


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

R0B said:


> b)offering the usual forum based sheep like opinion without fact.
> 
> Boils down to what your looking for really.


Hey! I resent that!


----------

